# revizní technik



## aalla

My colleague's work consists mainly of regular yearly checks (or urgently required checks when something's broken) of certain technical devices, plus service/repairs, if necessary. Now he needs a business card in Czech/English, and I wonder how to call this job in English. Direct translation fom Czech would be something like "inspection technician" but I doubt this would be correct. May I ask for help?


----------



## jazyk

What is the Czech name? Inspekční technik?


----------



## aalla

Revizní technik.


----------



## aalla

I was offered "technical auditor". Does is sound right?


----------



## jazyk

Not according to what I've read online about revizní technik and technical auditor. You could ask this question on the English only forum. Maybe someone there will know.


----------



## bibax

IMHO it depends on what s/he (mostly he, I never met a "revisní technička" ) is inspecting. In English it is usually mentioned.

For example:

*Electrical inspector* examines the installation of electrical systems and equipment to ensure they function properly and comply with electrical codes and standards.

Construction Engineering Inspector - buildings, ...
Civil Engineering Inspector - roads, bridges, ...
etc.


----------



## aalla

No toto. A já blbec celou dobu myslím, že jsem v English only, jak já to dělám.  Zkusím se poptat tam, ale díky za odpovědi.
Jde o revize celkem specifických zařízení, indikátorů netěsnosti nádrží na pohonné hmoty, takže jsem myslela spíš na nějaký širší pojem.


----------

